# Plea for a bachmann shay part



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all
I was having an old two truck 38 ton shay trundle around the layout for a few hours the other day and suddenly it locked and just came to a halt. On inspection the cylinder assembly had locked because a small piece had come adrift.

This part is like a small rectangle with a curved sector bitten out of it and secures the cylinder shafts to the cam (please see picture).
The part is the same for all shays including the newer 55-ton 3 truck variety

I have contacted Bachmann in USA but no joy besides buying a whole cylinder assembly!

Does any one have a beaten up, old, non-working shay that the part could be extracted from?


----------



## Bob Poli (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I have some of these in my junk box. I'll check
Bob


----------



## Bob Poli (Mar 26, 2008)

I do have the part. Just let me know how to get it to you.
Bob


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Bob
That sounds perfect. Thank you sir!
Would you also have the little screw (it is almost jewellers size) that fixes it to the shaft?

I am in UK so will send you a pm with me details


----------



## Bob Poli (Mar 26, 2008)

Got you info and will send the wedge plus screw.
Bob


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

beavercreek said:


> Hi Bob
> That sounds perfect. Thank you sir!
> Would you also have the little screw (it is almost jewellers size) that fixes it to the shaft?
> 
> I am in UK so will send you a pm with me details



Sounds like something you get from other type of sites.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Many Thanks to Bob for supplying the part as my shay is now back to her old self


----------



## primerk5 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thought I'd tag onto this and see if you have any other parts. I bought a 2 truck Shay used off of ebay, and didn't notice that one of the injector pipes were broken off and missing. I was wondering if you might have some cosmetic parts. I'd like to get it fixed. Bachmann sells entire boiler assemblies. I've contemplated buying one to get the pipe but it seems kind of ridiculous to buy that whole thing for just one part. I thought if I did buy it, I could put the boiler on a flat car and making it look like a new replacement or something to haul around. I'd rather not spend the 75 bucks for just needing that small piece. I know i could rig up something with some of the aftermarket parts out there but I'd rather just replace to the original if I could. I've been hoping to see a parts loco on ebay for a while to get what i need and maybe use whats left as a non powered unit or take it apart and make it look like a semi scrapped locomotive sitting to the side in a layout or something.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Poli (Mar 26, 2008)

I do not have any parts from the superstructure. I used the engine assemblies for two and three truck Shays and built the entire locos other than the trucks and cylinder assemblies which were heavily modified. I think you could make up the injector piping fairly easily.
Bob


----------

